
Emacs standing alone on a Linux Kernel - TazeTSchnitzel
http://www.informatimago.com/linux/emacs-on-user-mode-linux.html
======
chmielewski
The fine fellows over at linuxbbq.org have a few spins where your desktop is
Emacs.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Who needs GNU/Linux when you can have Emacs/Linux?

~~~
mimo777
Emacs/Hurd? We were promised Hurd.

